# خرائط دور سكنية عراقية 2d و 3d مرسومه ببرنامج كوكل سكيج اب



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .....

اليوم رفعتلكم خرائط دور سكنية عراقية 

مرسومة ببرنامج كوكل سكيج اب ....

هذه الخرائط ثنائية وثلاثية الابعاد .....

 اليكم رابط التحميل 

http://www.multiupload.com/L2431PFV3J

 ( حجم الملف 15 ميكا )


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمنى من كل من يشاهد هذا الموضوع تحميل هذه المخططات ....... بصراحة برنامج كوكل سكيج اب برنامج سهل جداااا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر اخي محمد


----------



## Mustafa315 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

محتاج الى عدد من خرائط لدور سكنيه وقد تم محاولة تحميل الرابط ادناه لكن يقول تم ازالته 

http://www.multiupload.com/L2431PFV3J


----------



## Mustafa315 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعده في اضافة الرابط ادناه او ايجاد اي رابط بديل لغرض تحميل خرائظ دور سكنيه 
مع تقديري لكم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي خلوف ممكن تحميل الملف على موقع اخر للفائدة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق الانبار (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق الجرف (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 مارس 2011)

يرجى من الاداره غلق هذا الموضوع ...... فقد تمت اعادة رفع الملفات استجابه لطلبات الاخوه والمساهمه بها في المنتدى بشكل موضوع جديد على الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252024.html


----------



## نضال مجيد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا بيكم


----------



## احمد العراقي 84 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعده . اني عندي قطعه ارض مساحه 150م واجهه (عرض)7.5 م ونزال يعني العمق 20م ورايد ابني عليهه بيت ارضي يشمل غرفتين نوم وموزع (هول) واستقبال (غرفه ضيوف) واكيد مطبخ وحمام ويكون التواليت خارجي . بالاضافه الى الدرج يكون خارجي ايضا يعني البيت بدون بيتونه . اكون ممنون اذا اكو خريطه مرتبه وحلوه اني اهم شي عندي اتكون بيهه غرفتين نوم . وشاكر تعاونكم ولكم التوفيق ما اريد اثقل عليكم بس اذا امكن ارسالها عبر الايميل بارك الله بيكم [email protected]


----------



## hussien (15 فبراير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaanks a loooooot


----------



## م.ام علي (15 فبراير 2012)

اخي عاشت ايدك ومشكور وجاري التحميل​


----------



## kasimalbasry (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 فبراير 2013)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كون الرابط اعلاه لا يعمل


----------

